
No team gets rich without trust because “no man is an island” - hgphelena
https://sketchboard.io/blog/why-your-process-may-be-harming-your-team-and-customers
======
saiki
Trust isn't just the flavor of the month. It's the only tried and tested
currency of the future. How does your company cultivate it?

~~~
maxxxxx
There is an old related quote: "The Main Thing Is Honesty. If You Can Fake
That, You’ve Got It Made"

